# Best time/way to sell guns?



## Nimrod

I have to sell some of my guns to pay for the barn I'm building. I have to sell them in the coming year. Is there a best time of year to sell them? 

In the olden days you could just put an ad in the paper and sell them that way. Now nobody reads the paper and the paper probably doesn't accept ads for guns anyway. Craig's List and Ebay don't accept them either. Anybody have experience with Guns America, Gun Broker, or local auctions like Reinhardt? Any other ways to sell them?


----------



## nctoni

I have bought and sold with good luck on Armslist.com. It is a classified page for this very thing. You can advertise for local sales only or go through dealers. good luck


----------



## hunter63

I do remember the good old days....bought and sold many thru the paper.
Your correct, not much of anyone reads the paper.

Wisconsin still allows private sales
Our paper does allow it, their are several listed right now....but don't seem to be getting sold.

Of course. that are no deals and the acking prices are either retail plus any add-ons...
Or Grandpa's gun that is old.... so must be worth a lot of money.

I would not sell one on a internet ad, local bulletin board ...or in a newspaper any longer....too many things to go wrong...
Don't want anyone at my house....or meetings at a remote parking lot at midnight.

I use a guy that goes to shows....has the licenses......sells on consignment.......and has a large amount of traffic......
Some LGS do take consignment...10% is about normal....so don't expect top dollar.

Or word of mouth dealing with people I know.
Have bought several from forum members,.. and had them shipped to "my gun guy"

So far have not been burned.
Online auctions seem to really pile up fees, shipping, licenses, transferes and state laws....have bought a few never sold one. 

Your best bet is a small local FFL dealer to help you out....
You would need to have someone with an FFL anyway....To ship your gun
Good luck...

BTW what have you got?.....LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Nimrod said:


> Is there a *best time of year* to sell them?


If they are "hunting" guns, from August to January are prime times to sell, with early Fall being the best.

Defensive types sell well year round.

If you use an FFL they will likely want at least 10% of the sale price.


----------



## Nimrod

Browning Superposed Lightning two barrel set in a case. Smith and Wesson 12 ga. model 1000 M waterfowler. Rossi 357.


----------



## hunter63

Nimrod said:


> Browning Superposed Lightning two barrel set in a case. Smith and Wesson 12 ga. model 1000 M waterfowler. Rossi 357.


Thanks....
Good luck.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Could you put up a sign at local gun clubs? Lots of guns are sold that way around here. In NYS you have to do a transfer through a dealer but it will get you an interested party.


----------



## M88A1

I use Armslist and haven’t had any issues. If I’m buying or selling I always meet during the day at a public spot.


----------



## po boy

When I lived down in Ga. I traded/sold a lot using these folks.


----------



## Fishindude

I'd probably just put the word out to my gun loving friends and do a little online advertising.


----------



## Jolly

There's still a local radio station here that does a "swap shop" show six days a week, that allows firearms to be advertised.


----------



## dr doright

Would have sold better before the current president was elected. Back then they were considered must have insurance!


----------



## wills

Never sell a gun, unless to use the money to buy another gun. Otherwise put the word out at the range, the gun club and among your friends.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

wills said:


> *Never sell a gun, unless to use the money to buy another gun.* Otherwise put the word out at the range, the gun club and among your friends.


best advice EVER!


----------



## Jolly

I sold one, a Ruger 77, stainless steel, laminated stock, 300 Win mag. With a trigger job, for all those who thought you couldn't adjust those triggers.

I still regret that one...


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Jolly said:


> I sold one, a Ruger 77, stainless steel, laminated stock, 300 Win mag. With a trigger job, for all those who thought you couldn't adjust those triggers.
> 
> I still regret that one...


I have the same thing in 22-250. I love that rifle.


----------



## Jolly

After hunting season and before the SHOT show (which seems like it's getting earlier than it used to be) or maybe just after, distributors will unload stuff they have too much of. I've been guilty of buying too many, because they were too good to pass up. The Ruger was one of those...I paid a bump over $300 for that rifle.


----------



## Nimrod

I've only sold 1 gun in the past. Trap shooting became too expensive so I sold my 870 TB. Still regret it. Now I have to sell a few to pay for the barn I'm building. 

Thanks for the ideas. I'll still have plenty of guns left but I am going to miss the Superposed.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Jolly said:


> After hunting season and before the SHOT show (which seems like it's getting earlier than it used to be) or maybe just after, distributors will unload stuff they have too much of. I've been guilty of buying too many, because they were too good to pass up. The Ruger was one of those...I paid a bump over $300 for that rifle.


That was a great deal! How much did you sell it for if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Nimrod said:


> I've only sold 1 gun in the past. Trap shooting became too expensive so I sold my 870 TB. Still regret it. Now I have to sell a few to pay for the barn I'm building.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I'll still have plenty of guns left but I am going to miss the Superposed.


Heck it’s hardly worth reloading shot shells anymore, you can get a box of 100 for about $18 bucks. However, usually about 3 weeks into the dove season prices on “dove” loads drop and you can get them even cheaper by the case.


----------



## Jolly

Texaspredatorhu said:


> That was a great deal! How much did you sell it for if you don’t mind me asking?


$500. It had a Burris 3x9 on it and I let it go to a friend for about what I had in it. It resides now in West Virginia. My friend keeps the rifle at his brother's home. They take a couple of weeks vacation every year and deer hunt on the old place (they've got a few hundred acres outside of Alderson). 

He shoots a 168g Barnes handloaded somewhere around 3100-3200 and has killed quite a few deer with it.


----------



## AmericanStand

Around here some of the local auction houses/auctioneers have a once or twice a year sale. Seems like a good place to sell.
I think Id want to time the sale for late summer.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Jolly said:


> $500. It had a Burris 3x9 on it and I let it go to a friend for about what I had in it. It resides now in West Virginia. My friend keeps the rifle at his brother's home. They take a couple of weeks vacation every year and deer hunt on the old place (they've got a few hundred acres outside of Alderson).
> 
> He shoots a 168g Barnes handloaded somewhere around 3100-3200 and has killed quite a few deer with it.


My only gripe with my 22-250 is the 1:14 twist. The heavier bullets don’t do too well, but the 35s at 4450fps will stack!


----------



## Jolly

Texaspredatorhu said:


> My only gripe with my 22-250 is the 1:14 twist. The heavier bullets don’t do too well, but the 35s at 4450fps will stack!


My friend had a 225-250 built on a VZ Mauser action. I don't know the twist, but at 300 yards it could make a crow look like a black feather explosion.


----------



## Shrek

Here many firearms get sold through the announcements board and word of mouth at the indoor shooting range. As others have said, if hunting weapons the prime sale time runs August through January , however tax refund season sees some good firearm sales also.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

i think your starting to confuse good buying new or used time and good selling used time.

selling used is best done when the shelf is full of full priced guns if a guy is going to have to pay 600 for a new model of what you are selling and yours is available for 500 yours is more likely to sell.

if you are selling yours for 500 and for 525 they can have the deeply discounted new old stock they are more likely to buy the new.


if your gun is special enough it will sell any time , people who can afford the finer things in life tend not to have overly specific times when they can buy something they are interested in .


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i think your starting to confuse good buying new or used time and good selling used time.
> 
> selling used is best done when the shelf is full of full priced guns if a guy is going to have to pay 600 for a new model of what you are selling and yours is available for 500 yours is more likely to sell.
> 
> if you are selling yours for 500 and for 525 they can have the deeply discounted new old stock they are more likely to buy the new.
> 
> 
> if your gun is special enough it will sell any time , *people who can afford the finer things in life tend not to have overly specific times when they can buy something they are interested in .*


old Winchester lever guns in my case!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

unaltered high serial number 1903 or any unaltered 1903A3

Matching serial number M1's yeah carbine or Garand 

Rockola , IBM , M1 carbines 

Singer


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> unaltered high serial number 1903 or any unaltered 1903A3
> 
> Matching serial number M1's yeah carbine or Garand
> 
> Rockola , IBM , M1 carbines
> 
> Singer


I found a singer 1911 awhile back and it went for 50k. Much to rich for my taste. Singer have a ton of fakes out now because there are 500 serialized ones but employees were allow to make their own and they were never serialized making fakes hard to spot when unserialized.


----------

